# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΕΙΑΣ ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗΣ

## CARINA1SAVVAS

ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΣΑΦΗΝΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟΤΥΠΟ ΣΤΗ ΜΠΟΥΤΟΝΙΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΡΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ,ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΙΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## psomaras

Μήπως CTC??

----------


## alexts96

CTA ειναι και πρεπει να εχει κλεισει σαν εταιρεια.

----------

